# What's your DIY hobby?



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm lookin for a new hobby, and some of you guys post some stuff I'd never think of. What's your favorite DIY hobby? Doesn't matter if it's been shown off or listed before.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

I seem to be getting into DIY projects more and more.

From building homebrews, to modding my electric smoker and cabinet, to jig making/ice jigs, entry level dipping, minnow tanks. I'm going to try my hand at building an AR next.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Homebrew game cams, LOTS of Arduino projects, vintage Ski Doo restoration, ford 8n restoration. Satisfying the Mrs.
Trying to get an Arduino to read temp and send a text message to a cell phone if the heat were to go out. I'm real close!


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Building custom flyrods, tying flies, archery, photography, woodworking. In the last couple years, I've built a bow press, string jig and stretcher, draw board, bow vice, etc. I fletch my own arrows and recently built a feather burner. We do quite a bit of vegetable and flower gardening. And when I get caught up, I sit and drink a beer.


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

kerrye said:


> Building custom flyrods, tying flies, archery, photography, woodworking. In the last couple years, I've built a bow press, string jig and stretcher, draw board, bow vice, etc. I fletch my own arrows and recently built a feather burner. We do quite a bit of vegetable and flower gardening. And when I get caught up, I sit and drink a beer.


Do you make split bamboo rods? I got into flyfishing several years back and have always wanted to make a custom bamboo rod. Any pictures? I have only purchased maybe a dozen store bought flies. I make everything that I fish with now.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Knifemaking is a good hobby.


----------



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ilike building MAME arcade machines 
I about to build another one


----------



## chip1 (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't say I have a DIY hobby I have made a few rockets, some small ones and some that are seven feet tall. I am Level 1 high power rocket certified so they are fast and fly high. I just get an idea from time to time and go for it. One of most useful projects was my target bow and arrow stand. It's solid all steal the base comes off so it can be taken in your car, holds two bows and dozens of arrows. When you walk down range to pull your arrow just hang your bow on the stand, get your arrows walk back put your arrows in the holder grab your bow and and arrow and start shooting again.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

I do spray paint art ... All is done with 100% spraypaint














































Sorry for the picture quality ... I normally take much nicer pictures of my art work!!


----------



## chip1 (Mar 8, 2013)

All of you guys have some great stuff going on. Very talented bunch, I think it's awesome.


----------



## chip1 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have posted it before, but here is my practice bow stand.


----------



## Dark Draw (Mar 3, 2013)

My latest DIY project has been making these bow stabilizers. They are not for everyone, but I like them. Most of the fun in building these was figuring out and overcoming the points of failure and getting them to suppress vibrations.


----------



## bowtechvet (Aug 10, 2012)

Man that is fantastic work. do you sell any of your pieces? If so how much?


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

I build drums. Got into it when i bought a beat up kit and wanted to refinish it. A couple of my favorites and one in the works.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll post some pictures in the next few days, but I make my own duck decoys and play with wood. I'm currently building an oak 10 gun cabinet. I'm actually real happy with how i's turning out. I also have made my own recurve and build my own arrows. It's mostly mental therapy...lol


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

Anything to expand my current hobbies:
- reloading ammunition
- building my own arrows
- tuning my bow
- tying flys
- building custom fly rods
- building my own tools for all of these hobbies 

****


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Just finished these ones up ... Still drying!


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

jetech said:


> Do you make split bamboo rods? I got into flyfishing several years back and have always wanted to make a custom bamboo rod. Any pictures? I have only purchased maybe a dozen store bought flies. I make everything that I fish with now.


No 'boo rods. I've done a few restorations on old bamboo rods but I like graphite both to fish and to work with. If you are interested in building bamboo, go to rodbuildingforum.com. There are a lot of 'boo mechanics there. 

Pictures? Yeah. check here: http://m1179.photobucket.com/profil...YMHtp30dJGtZ98PCnSIuaXkqU/04Yqn29niCTjKVUaVM=


----------



## JefMartin (Feb 9, 2013)

In the last 6 weeks I've gotten 2 crossbows (a sweet compound and a recurve "plinker") and a nice compound vertical bow (already looking forward to getting another) . I am new to the sport of archery and am totally fascinated by it. I have spent countless hours learning and reading everything I can find online (this forum rules!). I've tuned my Hoyt myself (still not done yet- not perfect yet), I understand the principals of arrow selection and building them to my own specs and enjoy doing it. I am coming along quite well, if I say so myself, and hope one day to be able to contribute to this site with my own knowledge and personal theories. My daughter thinks I am obsessed. 
Archery is my new DIY hobby.
I also do my own simple gun work, action jobs etc. Currently have a Winchester model 27 in 300 WSM I am going to fine tune to get 2 inch groups at 600 yds (it can be done)


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

lots of talent here!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Turning metal on my mini-lathe. Before I got it, I didn't have an idea of what I would use it for, but now I can't remember how I got along without it. About the only thing I'm good at making is a mess, but I'm getting better. 

It's great for squaring up cut shafts. It can turn slowly enough for cresting if I did that. I've turned a few points, but this is harder than it looks to be consistent. The scope I made worked, but is very crude looking. Stabilizer weights are easy. As soon as I get some carbon tubing, I think that stabilizers will be fairly easy to build.

Next is a mini mill, then I'll be able to make even better messes 

Allen


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

If you like DYI, get into homebrewing. I've been making beer and wine since 2008 and built every piece of equipment I use besides a plate chiller and pumps. Plus after your done with the activity, you have beer or wine to drink! Well, after its ready of course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

IrregularPulse said:


> If you like DYI, get into homebrewing. I've been making beer and wine since 2008 and built every piece of equipment I use besides a plate chiller and pumps. Plus after your done with the activity, you have beer or wine to drink! Well, after its ready of course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have thought about this in the past. Never took the steps though.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Check out homebrewralk.com

You can get into it as much as you want from using malt syrups on your stove top to mashing your own grain. I prefer using grain. It's a longer brew day (which I like) and give you more creative control. I'm the same user name over there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

aread said:


> Turning metal on my mini-lathe. Before I got it, I didn't have an idea of what I would use it for, but now I can't remember how I got along without it. About the only thing I'm good at making is a mess, but I'm getting better.
> 
> It's great for squaring up cut shafts. It can turn slowly enough for cresting if I did that. I've turned a few points, but this is harder than it looks to be consistent. The scope I made worked, but is very crude looking. Stabilizer weights are easy. As soon as I get some carbon tubing, I think that stabilizers will be fairly easy to build.
> 
> ...


Metal work is something I'd like to get into. Along with more wood work. What mini lathe do you have? I think turning stuff would be great. Stabilizers, tap handles, anything really!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

kerrye said:


> No 'boo rods. I've done a few restorations on old bamboo rods but I like graphite both to fish and to work with. If you are interested in building bamboo, go to rodbuildingforum.com. There are a lot of 'boo mechanics there.
> 
> Pictures? Yeah. check here: http://m1179.photobucket.com/profil...YMHtp30dJGtZ98PCnSIuaXkqU/04Yqn29niCTjKVUaVM=


It looks like you do quality work. I like the feather laminate (correct term?). Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dark Draw (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes. I have some out being field tested. Sent you a PM.


bowtechvet said:


> Man that is fantastic work. do you sell any of your pieces? If so how much?


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Some woodworking --- made a case for my gear:









and have bought and put together a CNC milling machine ( http://www.shapeoko.com/ ) intending to extend its working area (waiting for 1 part) and improve the rigidity so that I can mill aluminum and brass --- the latter so I can make my own hardware so I'm not limited to what's currently being manufactured. I'll also be using it to mill foam for case inserts

Am considering also using it to make more of my own tools.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I like to tinker in my wood shop, make knives for friends, and love to hunt squirrels with a vintage .22.


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

I had a guy mill the tension lugs on this drum out of aluminum. Got something unique and one of only a few in the world as a result! I think it would be soooo cool to have a milling machine.


----------



## Flynched (Feb 13, 2013)

I started leather working last summer. I have many knives I just don't want in my pocket. I saw a sheath online for a U2 and made one like it.


----------



## Flynched (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's a few more for a Paramilitary2, Leatherman, Copperlock and a Stretch.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

IrregularPulse said:


> Metal work is something I'd like to get into. Along with more wood work. What mini lathe do you have? I think turning stuff would be great. Stabilizers, tap handles, anything really!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Harbor Freight 7 x 10 mini lathe. If I it to do over, I would get on of the longer 7X lathes. Minimum 7 x 14 or if I had a little extra cash, the 7 x 16. There are replacement beds available, but they are only 14". If they had a 16" replacement bed, I would have already pulled the trigger on that project.

Allen


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I've "rebuild" my bike. Used to look like this (stole someone else's picture):









Now looks like this:








Front and rear fender adapted, rear fairing modified from another bike, node fairing build from scratch around the headlights I had. And some other odd and ends.


----------



## brad86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Homebrewing. I'm a big science nerd, enjoy craft beers, and like building/experimenting/tinkering, so it's a very good fit. I think someone mentioned it before, but homebrewtalk is a very good resource.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

aread said:


> Turning metal on my mini-lathe. Before I got it, I didn't have an idea of what I would use it for, but now I can't remember how I got along without it. About the only thing I'm good at making is a mess, but I'm getting better.
> 
> It's great for squaring up cut shafts. It can turn slowly enough for cresting if I did that. I've turned a few points, but this is harder than it looks to be consistent. The scope I made worked, but is very crude looking. Stabilizer weights are easy. As soon as I get some carbon tubing, I think that stabilizers will be fairly easy to build.
> 
> ...


This is something I'd like to get in to. Need to buy a better welder first, then I can think about a mini lathe or mill.


----------



## Crafty Lefty (Mar 1, 2013)

I have recently gotten into some lathe work. These are some baby rattles I've made for people.


----------



## Crafty Lefty (Mar 1, 2013)

I started cutting all my own wood a few years ago, and now things are finally dry enough to where I can work with them. Here are some of my bowls. Black Walnut, Spalted Maple, and Spalted Cottonwood.


----------



## Crafty Lefty (Mar 1, 2013)

With my scrap pieces I turn wine bottle stoppers...


----------



## Crafty Lefty (Mar 1, 2013)

I've also made some mounting plaques. This one is made of Elm, they asked for a place in the back of it to put a 5x7'' picture in it.


----------



## Crafty Lefty (Mar 1, 2013)

Okay last one, sorry... I made this before last elk season to go in my wall tent. I liked how it turned out and it kept us really warm.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have been building and showing other how to build there own trailcams on at for a very long time. I have videos and post on how to build your trailcam from scratch. I can build cams from 3 to 16 mp. you can build remote slave flashes, Ir cams, video cams, HD video cams, IR video cams. Birdhouse and rock cams for spying. The sky is the limit. the cam below is a Panasonic FX-33. 8MP camera that uses a sd card. Nice white flash build. the bottom build is a IR build with a slave flash. this one is 5 mp that uses a sd card. Nice ir cam. I have cams out there that are over 9 years old now and still going. All of them are reapirable if anything happens. you can get more info at www.diytrailcams.com. 

* 








* 










* 









*


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just recently started making Kydex holsters. I am still in the prototype stage. Here's a couple I turned out in the last two weeks. Knife sheaths, flashlight holders, phone cases and more to follow. I built a press and have been experimenting with different fasteners and leather backing. Kydex is an amazing material.


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love it! This thread is like Pintrest for men!


----------



## Big DnTN (Mar 9, 2009)

*I have a Few - My wife says too many*

First is Knife Making














2nd is Custom Gunstocks








3rd is Building Recurve Bows








An my latest is this 1949 GMC full body off restoration








I spend lots of time in the shop and garage and enjoy doing them all.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

a lot of talent here. Though i'll probably never try most of these ideas...they are all cool and impressive. Glad I started this thread. 

Also, anyone willing to sell a homemade knife, let me know. Lookin more for decoration than anything really.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

I ride and do all the maintenance on my dirt bikes and supermotos. This is the first start up of my KTM 560 SMR after my winter tear down. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JX8zaWGjBg


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Just finished my latest spray paint painting ...


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Dark Draw said:


> My latest DIY project has been making these bow stabilizers. They are not for everyone, but I like them. Most of the fun in building these was figuring out and overcoming the points of failure and getting them to suppress vibrations.



Very fricken cool


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

I enjoyed this thread, youall have it going on. Very interesting


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

Spent many hours building this money pit.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Took this








Made it to this


----------



## Via47126 (Dec 21, 2010)

I make euro mounts and shelfs out of steel


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

jason060788 said:


> Took this
> View attachment 1623068
> 
> 
> Made it to this


Is that a Handi rifle? I'm going to be trying my first DIY dipping soon, on some camera mounts for each treestand.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

H&R Pardner


This was a spray paint job.........looked up some you tube videos and thought it looked easy........wasn't hard all all


----------



## kjhollars (Jun 8, 2012)

iam a bee keeper and i make honey moonshine with it. great hobby. and fun to drink.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

kjhollars said:


> iam a bee keeper and i make honey moonshine with it. great hobby. and fun to drink.


that sounds good.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

This thread is awesome


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow there's a lot more talented people on this site than I


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

mcharlton said:


> Just finished my latest spray paint painting ...


I've watched the fast paint guys with the spray paint and all the sci-fi intergalactic scenes are great, but I am going to say of all of them that are really out there but very predictable, this is amazing to do with those techniques. This is cool, what was the largest print size that you have gone to?? I would love to have something like that hanging on my man cave.


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

Dark Draw said:


> My latest DIY project has been making these bow stabilizers. They are not for everyone, but I like them. Most of the fun in building these was figuring out and overcoming the points of failure and getting them to suppress vibrations.


This is super impressive!!


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

kjhollars said:


> iam a bee keeper and i make honey moonshine with it. great hobby. and fun to drink.


is it safe to say you shouldn't sample the product before going back to gather more honey??!! :darkbeer:


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow very few things I don't fiddle around in. Pretty much everything related to archery I have built at one time or another. Bow risers, Arrow rests, sites, stabilizers, finger tabs, Arrow storage boxes. Youth archery caddies, bow presses, strings, string jigs, you name it I've made it. Likely my most successful and certainly the most time consuming is the Emerald and the NW Spinner.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

here are a couple more. String jig, Bike rack and bow carrier, fold up paper tuner, bow stand, sight light.


----------



## gobbler716 (Feb 11, 2013)

I buy cheap arrows in my weight and re-fletch them. I also enjoy tearing up lumber trying to make my own longbow.


----------



## sharp69 (Oct 25, 2010)

Flemish strings, string jig, finger tabs, bow stringer, arrows. Bow fishing reel. Tillering stick, longbow (red oak), duck blind seat. Photography. Muzzle loading bang stick. Mouth, box, pot and peg calls, wing flapper, all for turkey. It beats watching TV.


----------



## alienjaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

I build Guitars in my 'spare' time.

I love the Jems and LP's....but my passion is Strats.

YouTube, Funky Monkey Guitars.


----------



## Zerg4U (Mar 11, 2013)

mcharlton said:


> Just finished these ones up ... Still drying!


I have a friend who makes his living doing these simple paintings. They are pretty cool and anyone can do them once you learn a few tricks and techniques.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Zerg4U said:


> I have a friend who makes his living doing these simple paintings. They are pretty cool and anyone can do them once you learn a few tricks and techniques.


Those are not exactly "simple" paintings.....since they're so simple how about you post up your painting bud?

mrcharlton those are awesome man, very nice work!


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

Crafty Lefty said:


> View attachment 1621338
> View attachment 1621339
> View attachment 1621340
> 
> With my scrap pieces I turn wine bottle stoppers...


I didn't think those were wine stoppers lol very nice work though!


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys ... I appriciate it!! ... Spray paint art is just like any other art out there, if you have a nack for it and practice, you can learn and do it ...... I wouldn't call it "simple" though. I've had people watch me and say "hey that looks easy I can do that!" ... It normally doesn't turn out too great lol

Some of my paintings I do from start to finish in a matter of minutes, others, like the mountain scenes take a little extra time. 

I normally stick with 14x22 for size ... But I can do smaller or larger at request. 

Here's a black and white one I did a few days agos ...


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Those paintings are pretty awesome. I spray painted some buckets for some homemade feeders, for offseason corn bait stations last year, and I couldn't even get that right!


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's my latest ...


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

Crafty Lefty said:


> View attachment 1621319
> View attachment 1621321
> 
> I have recently gotten into some lathe work. These are some baby rattles I've made for people.


These are awesome rattles. Let me know if you want to sell one


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Among other things, I sew backpacks, pouches and outdoor/tactical gear in my spare time. I don't do clothing, though. Here is a pack I made for a Blacks Creek Guide Gear RiggItt pack frame. 










This little pack is still in the prototype phase. As soon as I finish a few otehr projects, I will finalize this design. 1900 cubic inches, with a removeable/reversible beaver tail.


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

I make Turkey Calls that I call the SPURSUADER...I mainly make Pot&Peg Calls out of different woods...I love doing stuff like this!!! Turkey Hunting is my Passion!!!


----------



## artimus_jr (Aug 8, 2012)

As far as archery goes I like to make my own slings and redone my stool


























But I can make many other things like blankets pillows and clothes


----------



## artimus_jr (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## 87MSTATEDAWG (Jan 19, 2010)

Hunting knives with sheath😝
More functional than fancy😳


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

This thread is awesome, lot of great work here! I am looking into getting into working with some leather and try to build out of custom arm guards and eventually a quiver


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Did all the work on this 2002 Softail Standard myself. Everything that was altered......all the install and custom work needed was all my doing. Stock is very basic. 







Altered bike click to make larger. This bike has air ride, wire harness moved to inside handle bars. 180 rear tire, West Coast Chopper fender, 60 spoke stainless rims. Lowered. ETC....Much more chrome. Stainless braided brake lines, throttle cables. S&S carb, The list goes on. 







Stock bike


----------



## dc-kreative (Apr 13, 2013)

I recently started refinishing gunstocks. I love it. Its awesome to see the transformation from a battered stock to a brand new gun again. Most guns are ginished with a stain, clear coat mix, which 'muddies' the grain, you can see in the pictures how much better they look from start to finish.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

dc-kreative said:


> I recently started refinishing gunstocks. I love it. Its awesome to see the transformation from a battered stock to a brand new gun again. Most guns are ginished with a stain, clear coat mix, which 'muddies' the grain, you can see in the pictures how much better they look from start to finish.
> View attachment 1647292
> 
> View attachment 1647293
> ...


I love the gun stock its very nice


----------



## Cbr900son (Aug 4, 2012)

I make knives and have enough machines to where I can tinker around and make a few other things too.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

watching this thread to see who makes what!! alot of very talented people!


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

This thread needs to be opened again.There must be a lot more hobby people out there.


----------



## Fish_bucket (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm a tinkerer...

Scratch built 40" long RC sailboat.



















Some Wood working. 














































Cake decorating.


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

I enjoy riflestock-building, metalwork on rifles, pistols, hot gunblue, sound-moderators and my favorite : building muzzle loaders from small derringers to big hunting sized rifles.
Basically everything concerning rifles:zip:


----------



## Rmcconnell (Dec 30, 2013)

I build lite trail bikes, 125cc full size, I use down hill Mtn bike components total weight is 98lbs


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm glad you guys opened this thread again. Had no idea it went as far as it did. Awesome stuff.


----------



## cjrich (Jan 15, 2012)

For a bit of fun I started making and cook testing different types of DIY alcohol stoves, it's now become a bit of a hobby. Some of my friends and guys at my archery club want me to make for them. These are some of my test models. Sorry for poor picture quality, they're snapshots off smartphone videos.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

mcharlton said:


> I do spray paint art ... All is done with 100% spraypaint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talented!!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Reloading and competition shooting.


----------



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

i reload, sharpen knives, tinker with guns and bows


----------



## Rairdog (Sep 7, 2012)

Tying flies

Raising native fish

And gardening....which led to aquaponics. The fish tank in the basement feeds/filters the greenhouse on the deck. Mostly scrap stuff laying around and expanding always.



Most hobbies lately are for self sustainability which provide wholesome food and saves money. Built a meat grinder...cause I couldn't afford a big one.

Making sausage is on my new list.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Crafty Lefty said:


> View attachment 1621319
> View attachment 1621321
> 
> I have recently gotten into some lathe work. These are some baby rattles I've made for people.


No way! That is really cool. My little girl would love one of those! Good work!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Some really cool stuff here guys! I've made bow presses, bow vices, lighted nocks, etc. I am now working on a DIY grill from a 55 gallon barrel. I'll try to post it up if I finish in the near future....


----------



## Somathis (May 2, 2012)

1911 grips


----------



## hunter lucas (Nov 26, 2013)

1986 k5 blazer frame with a truck cab put over on it 13" lift 37" tall tires 400 small block chevy farmer 4 speed tranny all built in my back yard


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Pictures*

Well i used to tie ALOT of offshore fishing lures and sell all over the East Coast online. Here are some pictures of my work along with a few custom colors I had that no machine can do.

Then there was MX with my 4-5 yr old in the one picture. Then he moved into kart racing which pictures will follow. Now we all do archery so dad gets to play again.  

In our house growing up there was no sports except Racing. My dad had us on the road every weekend racing karts on dirt tracks from Daytona to Pennsylvania. Did it for about 10 years then off to the service I went. Glad I got to do it with my son too though.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*kart racing*

Kart racing pics and even one with Hermie Sadler presenting his win to him down in North Carolina at the Indoor Winter Nationals. Good memories….


----------



## mainersmotive (Sep 14, 2013)

Amazing work!


----------



## SonnyJ (Sep 2, 2012)

Kart racing looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I built this motorcycle.....Its a fun one to ride!!!

I made these Kydex Holsters

I shoot handguns competetively


and I load bullets to supply my habits in the winter. Alot of very talented folks on this board....Nice work guys...

CG


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

SonnyJ said:


> Kart racing looks like a lot of fun.


I couldn't begin to explain how expensive it is. Nowadays you need a chemistry degree for all the tire chemicals that go on the outside/inside/etc…. New set of tires is good for about 1/10th or so a lap. After 10 laps they loose that tenth so you are always up against guys that bring 12 or 14 sets of tires a weekend to the race. (Set of tires is about 250.00 or so after you mount, balance, prep, etc…) Weww…. I love archery


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Made my own string jig,bow press,and stretcher for doing all my own work


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

I build fishing rods, I prefer to do fly rods but will do anything


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Doug10 said:


> I couldn't begin to explain how expensive it is.


any form of motorsport gets expensive fast. you wouldn't believe what I used spend on slot cars.

these days I home brew spirits and keep tropical fish. I also make assorted archery bits like strings for my club's pro shop, finger and wrist slings, binocular and camera neck cords, release aid lanyards etc.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

I build log furniture when I have time, and mess with woodworking.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Not true diy but my son and I built this rc rock racer










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ChekDE (Oct 14, 2006)

I LIKE BUILDING TRADITIONAL BOWS> GOOD WHOLESOME DIY HOBBY>


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

:mg:


jetech said:


> Spent many hours building this money pit.
> 
> View attachment 1622866


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Dark Draw said:


> My latest DIY project has been making these bow stabilizers. They are not for everyone, but I like them. Most of the fun in building these was figuring out and overcoming the points of failure and getting them to suppress vibrations.


Ok got to have one of those. I'm a long range rifle shooter turned bow hunter
My hobbies, multiple shooting disciplines, building customc fishing rods, fly fishing and tying, hunting, photography, guitar and the list goes from there


----------



## Elliott T (Dec 28, 2009)

Great Job everyone.


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been getting into rifle restoration, refinishing stocks, bluing and polishing barrels. My problem is I have more than one project going at the same time, lol. Pretty soon I plan on buying a stock blank and making my own stock for my plinker.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

I like paracord projects and dabble in wood carving


----------



## Jason Maure (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow there are some really talented works here! Great pics everyone. My DIY hobby is making beer and wine at home ! Always need more!


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been making custom decals for the past year or so...


----------



## Deerslayer3071 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Arlowe. Can you make me a big Athens decal for my truck?


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Doug10 said:


> I couldn't begin to explain how expensive it is. Nowadays you need a chemistry degree for all the tire chemicals that go on the outside/inside/etc…. New set of tires is good for about 1/10th or so a lap. After 10 laps they loose that tenth so you are always up against guys that bring 12 or 14 sets of tires a weekend to the race. (Set of tires is about 250.00 or so after you mount, balance, prep, etc…) Weww…. I love archery


I thought that was you but wasnt sure, the RI location threw me, thought you lived in VA, I was going to say building and testing kart chassis lol


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

I custom paint bows for me and my friends mine is below, making knives when i have time, working on my 93 notchback :wink:, and being that i'm a drafting and design student I love making 3-D models of just about anything


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

buckhead said:


> I seem to be getting into DIY projects more and more.
> 
> From building homebrews, to modding my electric smoker and cabinet, to jig making/ice jigs, entry level dipping, minnow tanks. I'm going to try my hand at building an AR next.


If you build a ar give me a pm, Ive built 12 of them.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

The last 3 I built


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

I make deer antler Pens, and other things like keychains, fire starters, and flashlights


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

This is my first guitar that I painted, and installed an EMG 81 pick up on that rips paint off the wall
The next is one of my tattoos, I have more but my right sleeve is my favorite
And the last is my job, c 130 load, it's def my hobby and I love my job when I'm in the air


----------



## BROWN STAR (Dec 20, 2013)

I build S.P.A.D. airplanes! 
I Also train horses.


----------



## prozko (May 14, 2013)

Great thread


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Really gotten into smoking since this thread started.
Did a fridge conversion. This was yesterday.
Two pork shoulders for pulled pork and a brisket.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Reloading is a good hobby


----------



## Keneur2babi (Oct 7, 2013)

I built a draw board, and a papertuning stand for my home bow shop where I tinker on bows and make arrows for myself and friends,
make fishing lures ( spinners),
make paracord slings,
And all the gunsmithing on my single action Ruger Vaqueros for cowboy action and cowboy fast draw.


----------



## Keneur2babi (Oct 7, 2013)

Unable to post pictures for some reason.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I take products that were not designed necessarily to be used together and create stuff kinda like BASF-I don't make the products I just make them better!LOL! Over the past 2 yrs I have been designing a way of accessing the tree using what I have learned from recreational tree climbing and combined it with the Treesaddle. I have come up with a system around 20 pounds and can be up 20' in roughly 8 minutes and the really cool thing is after the hunt I can rappel out of the tree and retrieve everything from the ground. I will be posting on Youtube in the near future .


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

It's what I do in the winter time, I have about 40 hours or so in it so far.


----------



## Fish_bucket (Aug 15, 2013)

Pitts Special ??... ..60 size ? 

Nice work !


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Fish_bucket said:


> Pitts Special ??... ..60 size ?
> 
> Nice work !


No it's a Smith Mini Plane built from a Sig kit and it's a 40 size, it will be powered by a brushless electric motor and li-po batteries. The build had progressed a bit since the picture, it's almost ready for the real cloth covering (Solartex) and paint. This hobby started when I was 5 years old long before I ever owned a bow.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Green River said:


> It's what I do in the winter time, I have about 40 hours or so in it so far.


I like...used to love to build them but kept crashing. Now I just have an axial wraith. Takes a lot of punishment...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

One of my hobbies is wood working. Currently rebuilding the wood on my model "T" truck.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

These are a few of mine along with ammo reloading


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

RC Helicopters, other than that road bicycling, life pretty much revolves around archery 24/7/365. Built a Civic drag car in my teens/early 20's still have it and occasionally drive it.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

As my Grandpa used to say, "Boy, your a jack of all trades, master of none!" Well I love working with anything I can and I will try things that interest me. I make knives, pens and pencils, scrollsaw projects, skull mount plaques, turkey slate calls, and many more. Here are a few pictures of my work. 

























I'll have to dig up pictures of some of the other ones.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

This will be a lengthy list. I am not bragging just pointing out an illness I have. Fly tying, Rod building, Composite Sailplanes (RC), high power rockets (was L2), smaller rockets, sewing, building and flying stunt kites as well as single line, wood working from cabinet work to bowl turning, air soft gun design, mixing rocket fuels, string making, arrow building, pizza making, designing and building furled leaders, and I am working on a street luge. I would also like to build a carbon fiber kite buggy.


----------



## mskelton (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## mskelton (Apr 12, 2013)

I restore old compounds. I also build guitars and effects pedals.


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm pretty good at drinking beer


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

I make my own soaps, candles, lip balms, scented powder, etc. Since it draws on the same skill set, I recently made my own string wax.


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

the year round never ending harley upgrading. i havent rode in 2 years because i cant keep my damn bike together long enough to enjoy it before i rip it apart and do more to it, i picked two expensive hobbies.... archery and motorcycles


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

tag


----------



## machine932 (Sep 12, 2013)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/Wellsbaredesigns?ref=hdr_shop_menu
https://www.etsy.com/listing/199951869/wood-ring-steam-bentwood-ring-turquoise?ref=shop_home_active_17
https://www.etsy.com/listing/193287075/wood-ring-steam-bentwood-ring-abalone?ref=shop_home_active_23


I work a 2nd full time job making wood ring and selling them locally and online. getting back into archery and hunting to get out of the house if I have time have a look at the links


----------



## machine932 (Sep 12, 2013)

machine932 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/Wellsbaredesigns?ref=hdr_shop_menu
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/199951869/wood-ring-steam-bentwood-ring-turquoise?ref=shop_home_active_17
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/193287075/wood-ring-steam-bentwood-ring-abalone?ref=shop_home_active_23
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Crafty Lefty said:


> View attachment 1621338
> View attachment 1621339
> View attachment 1621340
> 
> With my scrap pieces I turn wine bottle stoppers...


Wife would love one of the Oregon bottle stoppers. Do you sell them?


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

I build tin can banjos








I build hot rods






. 1946 ford truck, air bagged, massive frame modifications and suspension, cab chopped 4 inches and channeled over frame 11", grafted a 1969 mustang dash in, 69 cougar 302 with mustang t5

I also built this 1968 f100 ranger sleeper with a BBK ford 460 .060 over 472 ci, 510 hp 550 ft lbs


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is mine:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=7707
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=12639
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=12723
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=15897


----------



## K2man (Feb 2, 2014)

I build steel drums, the musical instruments of the Caribbean. Not really a hobby - it is a business. But lots of fun, not like my real job!


----------



## portablevcb (May 10, 2014)

Radio control model airplanes. Hobby and business.

Www.manzanolaser.com


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

I go in the woods alot , i dont much like being around people their ok but i prefer being alone. I am always prepping for the hunting season to come im very lucky i lease 200 acres and have about 600 + of apple orchards to hunt and only one other person hunting it and DMAP permits and 400 acres on other side of lease owned by other Friend who limits it to 4 other guys on His and they hunt weekends i guess im very lucky. I have permission to put in small food plots also im retired and this is my time now.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

DIY CNC Router


----------



## Electric Ned (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice. I'm in the process of restoring a Globe Swift I bought from my Stepfather. Another two seasons and she'll be airborne again.


----------



## RobRiguez (Feb 24, 2015)

dustoffer said:


> I like to tinker in my wood shop, make knives for friends, and love to hunt squirrels with a vintage .22.


I have a Mossberg US44 that I plink with.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Repairing used targets with 3D country foam.


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I built muscle cars, pro street cars and bikes. totally custom with big motors and tons of horsepower
I also spend every day on a horse heading up through the bush or running roads if it is too muddy to be off road
I put tens of thousands of miles on a horse
I am also into PCP guns Accurate, quiet and fun to shoot
Archery is something I spend at least an hour a day practicing at my home range
I am also into my yard, my grass, my flower beds
Retired and can't find the time to do all I want in a day


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

this is an all out effort on a 75 corvette. Nearly every part is hand made and highly modified
540 cubic inches of supercharged raw horsepower through a custom frame, suspension, transmission , massive brakes, etc etc 1000 hp
Everything right down to the paint is done my me inhouse


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

$20,000 worth of motor built by me


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

This 1200 cc race bike is almost totally hand built by me in my own shop. Even the big 1200cc motor is turned out by me, frame, suspension, brakes, paint, all hand done again with no help


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

While this doesn't look like much it is 800 cc of race motor hidden inside a little DR 650
Even down to that large rear rotor is one off custom but my son was involved for that with his laser cutter
This bike is a sleeper. Light weight, 325 pounds with tons of HP and road racing suspension and tires


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

One of my most prized possessions, Rio, an arabian gelding straight from Egypt. I spend every day on his back heading out somewhere
I have always had a horse, I am an addict and need my fix


----------



## Wondermutt (Aug 15, 2012)

That 6-71 needs a much smaller top pulley 



Strider1 said:


> $20,000 worth of motor built by me


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wondermutt said:


> That 6-71 needs a much smaller top pulley


8-71 and I actually don't want more boost. I have the pulley but have never used it
the car is incredible and you need to easy it over the white line when passing or it will light up the tires and drift
Horsepower is not a problem


----------



## Wondermutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Strider1 said:


> 8-71 and I actually don't want more boost. I have the pulley but have never used it
> the car is incredible and you need to easy it over the white line when passing or it will light up the tires and drift
> Horsepower is not a problem


Cool, are those Brodix heads? Kinda look like the older BB2's. 

Ever thought of adding electronic FI and a bug catcher? Gives it the old school look with the start up of EFI and no need to prime with a bottle or nozzle.


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes they are Brodix 360's with raised exhaust ports making plug changes hard
I know holley carbs inside and out thus I created a 4 th circuit, tuned with a wide band oxygen sensor and got it to run super lean and pulled down 12 mpg on the street
I don't know fuel injection thus I shy away from it
I am putting the car up for sale next week
$30,000


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Crower stainless rockers, stud girdle and massive valves


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Intake and head bolted together, those ports are massive but the blower gives it low end torque
Also very large cam Again blower saves it on the street Wrong picture, just heads


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Vaping. Building my own coils, wicking and mix my own juice. Spend a good hour a day on them.


----------



## v5cvbb (Feb 1, 2011)

I DIY a little of everything but my work is crap compared to most everything in this thread. Great work guys!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Strider1 said:


> One of my most prized possessions, Rio, an arabian gelding straight from Egypt. I spend every day on his back heading out somewhere
> I have always had a horse, I am an addict and need my fix


Man!! That's a good looking horse!

My dad used to say that there is nothing so good for the insides of a man as the outsides of a good horse. He put a lot of miles on horses too.


----------



## Ctrider (Jul 8, 2014)

Whatever I don't feel like paying for and want to learn. So far it's been target stands, paracord wrist slings, repurposing storage containers, etc. 

Just look around and ask yourself what do I feel like learning about? And go for it. Lots of good guys on here to help.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Strider1 said:


> One of my most prized possessions, Rio, an arabian gelding straight from Egypt. I spend every day on his back heading out somewhere
> I have always had a horse, I am an addict and need my fix


What a great looking horse! I just started riding and I'm addicted. I'm on a trial lease with a Thoroughbred Quarter Horse that is an ex-racing horse. I've ridden him a few times and he is a great horse but is extremely spooky, so I've been working with him on that. 

Until I figure out if I'm a good enough rider for the Thoroughbred I've been riding this old guy. He's an American Quarter Horse but he's getting up there in age and would rather sleep than work. Lol


----------

